# HD-DVD Dukes of Hazzard



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Release Date: July 11, Dukes of Hazzard and Bruce Lee's Enter the Dragon. 

One of my current HD-DVD's has a demo before the movie and clips from DOH, The picture and color for the DOH on it looks great! I cant wait to see the full picture with sound system kicking on HD


----------

